# Πλάτωνας ή Πλάτων;



## unique (Oct 30, 2011)

Πλάτωνας ή Πλάτων; Τι θα συστήνατε για ένα σύγχρονο φιλοσοφικό βιβλίο;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Πλάτωνας. Αλλά τι είναι αυτό που σε φέρνει σε δίλημμα στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο;


----------



## unique (Oct 30, 2011)

Δεν είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Απλά υπήρξαν στο παρελθόν διάφορες διαμάχες για το θέμα και δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν καταλήξει κάπου. Νομίζω ότι αν έθετα το ίδιο ερώτημα πριν μερικά χρόνια η απάντηση θα ήταν "Πλάτων". Π.χ. ο Πελεγρίνης χρησιμοποιεί το "Πλάτων" (2004). Ωστόσο αυτή τη στιγμή πρέπει να πάρω μια απόφαση για τη γραμμή που θα ακολουθήσω για ολόκληρο το βιβλίο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2011)

Δεν έχουν καταλήξει οι διαμάχες. Ο Τσοπανάκης στη μετάφραση του Λέσκυ (Ιστορία της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας) βάζει Πλάτωνας. Ακολούθησέ τον.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Πάντως στα σχολικά βιβλία δεν υπάρxει ενιαία αντιμετώπιση: 202 «Πλάτων» έναντι 92 «Πλάτωνας».


----------



## Themis (Oct 30, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, αλλά θα ήθελα να τονίσω κάτι που μου φαίνεται πρακτικά πολύ σημαντικό. Ακόμα κι αν επιλέξεις την αρχαία ονομαστική, μη διανοηθείς να συνεχίσεις την κλίση σύμφωνα με τους αρχαίους τύπους, γιατί το αποτέλεσμα καταντά κωμικό. Ακόμα και οι πιο χαρντκόρ αρχαιοελληνολάτρες κάνουν άφθονες ζαβολιές στο θέμα αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Η αρχαιοπρεπής γενική επιζεί στην ονομασία της περιοχής: http://odysseus.culture.gr/h/3/gh351.jsp?obj_id=2407.
Αλλά η λεωφορειακή γραμμή που την εξυπηρετεί έχει αλλάξει πλέον ονομασία: http://www.oasa.gr/xmap.php?id=p051. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Να ομολογήσω ότι με πιάνει κι εμένα πότε πότε μια αρχαιολατρία με αυτά τα ονόματα, αλλά στην ονομαστική μόνο. Στο νήμα αυτό θα άξιζε να δούμε τις προκλήσεις των αρχαίων ονομάτων, από την πολυσυζητημένη Σαπφώ, τη γενική των δευτεροκλίτων (του Περίανδρου ή του Περιάνδρου), τον Ηρακλέα (με τους περίφημους... Ηρακλειδείς) και άλλα τέτοια, που, άμα έχεις να κάνεις με τον αρχαίο κόσμο, καλύτερα να έχεις πάρει τις αποφάσεις σου από πριν.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2011)

Βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...φραστικές-γκάφες&p=53126&viewfull=1#post53126 κ.ε. ;)


----------



## unique (Oct 30, 2011)

Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ο τοπικός προσδιορισμός που συνοδεύει πολλά αρχαία ονόματα. Π.χ. Φίλων ο Αλεξανδρεύς (51,300 γκουγκλιές) ή Φίλων ο Ιουδαίος (7,830 γκουγκλιές). Θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί επίσης «Φίλωνας από την Αλεξάνδρεια» (3 γκουγκλιές) ή «Φίλων ο Αλεξανδρινός» (17,100 γκουγκλιές). Τα πράγματα μπερδεύονται ελαφρώς με τον Φερεκύδη τον Σύριο. Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να αναρωτηθεί αν καταγόταν από την Σύρο ή τη Συρία. Ίσως το «Σύριος» θα έπρεπε να αντικατασταθεί από το «Συριανός».


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Καλά λες. Άμα πιάσεις να πειράζεις τα απολιθώματα, δεν ξέρεις πού να σταματήσεις. Τι θα κάνεις με τους εφτά σοφούς;


Για τα συριανά, εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ιακός-Syrian-Σύριος-Σύρος-συριακός-της-Συρίας


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2011)

Πάντως η επισήμανση του Θέμη για τις πλάγιες πτώσεις είναι ουσιαστική -αν πεις Πλάτων, πρέπει να πεις όχι μόνο "Πλάτωνος" αλλά και "Ευριπίδου".


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2011)

Themis said:


> Ακόμα κι αν επιλέξεις την αρχαία ονομαστική, μη διανοηθείς να συνεχίσεις την κλίση σύμφωνα με τους αρχαίους τύπους, γιατί το αποτέλεσμα καταντά κωμικό.


Δεν το λέει έτσι ο Θέμης. Μιλάμε για ζαβολιά, δηλαδή ο Άδωνις του Άδωνη, ο Θέμις του Θέμη, η Άλκηστις της Άλκηστης.


----------



## unique (Oct 30, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι με καλύψατε! ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν το λέει έτσι ο Θέμης. Μιλάμε για ζαβολιά, δηλαδή ο Άδωνις του Άδωνη, ο Θέμις του Θέμη, η Άλκηστις της Άλκηστης.



Για πολλές ζαβολιές: ο Πλάτωνας της Πανδώρας, η Πανδώρα του Πλάτωνα, του Βεργίτση.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 31, 2011)

Themis said:


> Ακόμα κι αν επιλέξεις την αρχαία ονομαστική, μη διανοηθείς να συνεχίσεις την κλίση σύμφωνα με τους αρχαίους τύπους, γιατί το αποτέλεσμα καταντά κωμικό. Ακόμα και οι πιο χαρντκόρ αρχαιοελληνολάτρες κάνουν άφθονες ζαβολιές στο θέμα αυτό.



Όχι όλοι. Ο Κωνσταντίνος Δεσποτόπουλος στo κείμενο του "Περί δούλων και άλλων παρανοήσεων: Eνα σχόλιο για την έκδοση της «Πολιτείας» του Πλάτωνος από τον N. Σκουτερόπουλο" γράφει τα εξής:

"Aς επιτραπεί να μην επιδοκιμάσω τον «ψυχαρισμό» στον τίτλο «Πολιτεία του Πλάτωνα». O τίτλος πρέπει να είναι «Πολιτεία του Πλάτωνος»."

Το κείμενο του Δεσποτόπουλου δημοσιεύτηκε στις 1/6/2003 στην Καθημερινή. 

ΥΓ: Μάλλον την κάλυψες την περίπτωση αυτή όταν είπες ότι "το αποτέλεσμα καταντά κωμικό"...


----------



## unique (Oct 31, 2011)

Agezerlis διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω κείμενο δηλώνω ότι από εδώ και εμπρός θα θεωρώ τον Πλάτωνα σύμβολο μιας δημοκρατικής κοινωνίας χωρίς αφέντες και δούλους, μιας πολιτείας όπου όλοι είναι ίσοι απέναντι στο νόμο, όπου εκτιμώνται η μουσική, η ποίηση και το θέατρο. Νομίζω ότι το ΚΚΕ θα πρέπει να αλλάξει το σφυροδρέπανο με μια σχηματική αναπαράσταση του Πλάτωνα. Προτείνω επίσης να υποχρεωθούν δια νόμου οι σύλλογοι για τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών να συμπεριλαμβάνουν στις ονομασίες τους το όνομα του φιλοσόφου. Όλα αυτά προκύπτουν από το κείμενο ενός αξιοσέβαστου μέλους της Ακαδημίας και κατά συνέπεια δεν υποδέχονται αμφισβήτηση.
Τώρα, αυτά που γράφει η ιστορία ότι δήθεν ο Πλάτωνας είχε στην κατοχή του πέντε δούλους, ότι υπήρχε στην Πολιτεία η λέξη "δούλω", ότι ο φιλόσοφος εισηγήθηκε την κοινοκτημοσύνη των γυναικών ή την ανάγκη νόθευσης της κλήρωσης ώστε οι άριστοι να πηγαίνουν με τις καταλληλότερες και ότι δήθεν υπάρχουν στους "Νόμους" χωρία όπως τα 776c, 777b, 777d, 778a, όλα αυτά είναι αποκυήματα της φαντασίας ορισμένων ανθελλήνων οι οποίοι πρέπει να αποσταλούν πάραυτα σε κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένα νησιά για να μην μολύνουν πλέον τη νεολαία μας.


----------



## Tsialas (Oct 31, 2011)

Όπως ξέρουμε όλοι μας, σήμερα επιβιώνουν και δημοτικιστικές και αρχαιότροπες λεκτικές μορφές. Ο λόγος είναι γνωστός: από τη μια, το ρεύμα της καθομιλουμένης· από την άλλη, η άμεση επαφή μας με τα αρχαία κείμενα, αλλά και ο συντηρητισμός ορισμένων κύκλων που έχουν μεγάλη μερίδα στον έντυπο λόγο.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω βρει κάποια εύκολη λύση και θεωρώ το όλο θέμα πονοκέφαλο. Αν σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο πεταχτεί κι ένας Πλάτωνας κάπου, τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Γίνονται όμως πιο περίπλοκα όταν έχουμε ένα δοκίμιο στο οποίο εμπεριέχονται πολλά άλλα ονόματα, ενδεχομένως και τίτλοι αρχαίων ή βυζαντινών έργων. Και πες, τέλος πάντων, ότι τα γνωστά και ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενα ονόματα (π.χ. Αγαμέμνονας) τα γράφεις εκδημοτικισμένα, τι θα κάνεις με τα σπανιότερα και μάλιστα με αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από επιστήμονες που προτιμούν (από συνήθεια ή από ιδεολογία) τις λογιότερες μορφές; Ή έχουμε "δικαίωμα" να πάρουμε ένα όνομα απευθείας από τα Αρχαία που λόγω της σπανιότητάς του δεν ζυμώθηκε από τον δημώδη λόγο και εμείς να το μετατρέψουμε αυτόματα σε νεοελληνικό; Μιλώντας για τις προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις, αν και ο "Πλάτωνας" είναι αυτό που θα έλεγα αυθόρμητα στον προφορικό λόγο, ο "Φίλωνας" μου είναι δύσπεπτος. Ο "Αγάθωνας" έχει μια ρεμπέτικη στόφα. Και αυτές οι αυτόματες αντιδράσεις μέσα στο μυαλό μου σχετίζονται ακριβώς με το γεγονός ότι κάποιες μορφές έγιναν κτήμα του ζωντανού λόγου και είναι οικείες, ενώ κάποιες άλλες το παλεύουν ακόμη, και εκ των πραγμάτων υπάρχουν και τα ονόματα που θα τα βλέπουμε μόνο σε ακαδημαϊκά άρθρα.

Το επόμενο πρόβλημα είναι πως, αν σε ένα δοκίμιο έχω πέντε γνωστά ονόματα εκδημοτικισμένα και πέντε άγνωστα σε λόγιες μορφές, υπάρχει θέμα συνέπειας. Λύνεται όμως αυτό το πρόβλημα; Φοβάμαι ότι είναι αδύνατον να λυθεί εντελώς γιατί η υβριδική κατάσταση είναι μέρος της ψυχής των Νέων Ελληνικών. Το να κολοβώσω την ονομαστική και να βγάλω "Πλάτων" είναι μια εύκολη λύση, ένα μασκάρεμα που δεν ενοχλεί γιατί συναντούμε συχνά το όνομα με αυτή τη μορφή. Αυτό θα με γλυτώσει από τη σύγκριση με τα σπάνια ονόματα. Στη γενική, πάλι, το να γράψω "Πλάτωνος" σίγουρα πάει πολύ, αλλά αν από κάτω συναντήσω τον "Θεοδοτίονα", λυπάμαι, αλλά προσωπικά θα επιλέξω την ορίτζιναλ μορφή για τους λόγους που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Ίσως εκεί να κάνω την πάπια, αποδεχόμενος τη διαφορά του γλωσσικού αισθήματος. Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα υπάρχει και με τα πρωτόκλιτα ονόματα, καθόσον στα αρχαία ο τόνος κατεβαίνει λόγω της μακράς λήγουσας: Θα λέγατε εσείς "του Βασίλειου" ή "του Βασιλείου", π.χ.; Του "Χρυσόστομου" ή "του Χρυσοστόμου"; Και αν λέγατε "του Χρυσοστόμου", τι θα κάνατε με το "Ιωάννης" (δεύτερη κλίση); Σίγουρα, η φράση "του Ιωάννη του Χρυσοστόμου'" είναι υβριδική.

Το ρεζουμέ: δεν υπάρχουν, για μένα τουλάχιστον, εύκολες λύσεις. Προσωπικά, επιλέγω κάθε φορά ανάλογα με τον μέσο όρο του ύφους και του λεξιλογίου του κείμενου που δουλεύω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Ας συνεχίσουμε —χωρίς, ελπίζω, να χρειαστεί να μπούμε στην ουσία του γραπτού του Κωνσταντίνου Δεσποτόπουλου (ή Δεσποτοπούλου)— εξετάζοντας την προσέγγιση «ανάλογα με τον μέσο όρο του ύφους και του λεξιλογίου του κείμενου που δουλεύουμε». Το πρόβλημα επιβάλλει συμβιβασμούς και αναζήτηση ισορροπιών, δεν επιτρέπει απόλυτες ή εύκολες λύσεις του είδους «Πλάτωνας ο φίλος μας και Πλάτων ο αρχαίος». Μπορούμε όμως να έχουμε _μία_ πολιτική σε ολόκληρο το κείμενο; Δεν θα μπορούσαμε στο ίδιο κείμενο να έχουμε «ο Πλάτωνας» και «ο Φίλων»; Ή σε ένα σημείο «του Χρυσοστόμου» και λίγο πιο κάτω «του Ιωάννη του Χρυσόστομου»; Αφού η γλώσσα κάνει τραμπάλα, ας τραμπαλίσουμε κι εμείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2011)

Αν μου επιτρέπετε, η γλώσσα τραμπαλίζει γιατί την τραμπαλίζουμε εμείς. Μια χαρά χαρούλες είναι ο Φίλωνας, ο Πλούτωνας, ο Δράκοντας, ο Ηφαιστίωνας, ο Αριστίωνας, η Δρυπετίδα, κτλ. Αυτό που σας κάνει να κομπιάζετε είναι το πιπίλισμα που μας έχουν με την αρχαιοπρέπεια και φυσικά η έλλειψη τριβής. Αυτό το δεύτερο είναι σημαντικό, γιατί ενώ έχω ακούσει πολλούς να λένε _μέλλων_, δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα κάποιον να τολμήσει να πει _ενεστώς_. Ούτε κανείς θα διστάσει να πει "τετριμμένες απόψεις" αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πει "τετριμμένο τυρί".

Τόσα χρόνια έχουν περάσει από την καθιέρωσή της κι ακόμη η δημοτική δεν έχει αποκτήσει το δικαίωμα να εκφράζεται ελεύθερα χωρίς δισταγμούς και περιστροφές. Αυτά τα κολλήματα δεν νομίζω να τα έχουν άλλες γλώσσες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν μου επιτρέπετε, η γλώσσα τραμπαλίζει γιατί την τραμπαλίζουμε εμείς.


Καμιά γλώσσα δεν τραμπαλίζει μόνη της. Για την ακρίβεια, καμία γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει αν δεν υπάρχουμε «εμείς».



Hellegennes said:


> ενώ έχω ακούσει πολλούς να λένε _μέλλων_, δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα κάποιον να τολμήσει να πει _ενεστώς_


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το τραμπάλισμα. Ήταν δυνατό να γυρίσουμε το διακόπτη με τον νόμο του 1976 και να τα πούμε όλα με απόλυτη συνέπεια προς τα πρότυπα της δημοτικής; Αλλά να που θα έχουμε και «τετριμμένες απόψεις» και «τριμμένα πανταλόνια». Και «η Ποιητική του Αριστοτέλη» και «η πλατεία Αριστοτέλους».



Hellegennes said:


> Τόσα χρόνια έχουν περάσει από την καθιέρωσή της κι ακόμη η δημοτική δεν έχει αποκτήσει το δικαίωμα να εκφράζεται ελεύθερα χωρίς δισταγμούς και περιστροφές. Αυτά τα κολλήματα δεν νομίζω να τα έχουν άλλες γλώσσες.


Όσο υπάρχουν τα παραπάνω αναπόφευκτα τραμπαλίσματα (γιατί άντε να μου πεις «τέλεια και παύλα»), θα έχουμε και την κακή χρήση των απολιθωμάτων και τους σχιζολέκτες που θα γράφουν «*εξ απίνης» και τους αμήχανους τύπους ουσιαστικών και ρημάτων. Αλλά αυτό μόνο οι νεκρές γλώσσες δεν το έχουν. Δεν έχουμε το προνόμιο των «κολλημάτων».


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 31, 2011)

Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι, ουσιαστικά. Αλλά να διευκρινίσω ότι μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο κόλλημα και όχι γενικά για παραδοξιές της γλώσσας, διγλωσσίες και τα ρέστα. Τα αγγλικά, για παράδειγμα, δεν έχουν κανένα φόβο ή πάθος να προφέρουν και να γράψουν τα αρχαία ονόματα με τον σύγχρονο τρόπο (εννοώ της δικής τους γλώσσας).

Μια ακόμη παρατήρηση, για τον τραμπαλισμό. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που κάποιες γλώσσες τα επιτρέπουν ή όχι, ανάλογα με το πώς δομήθηκαν. Σαφώς εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που τις δόμησαν, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, εκλαμβάνομαι το τραμπάλισμα ως ένα τεχνητό κόμπιασμα και όχι έναν λογικό περιορισμό της γλώσσας, βάσει δομής/μορφολογίας.


----------



## Tsialas (Nov 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ σε κάτι, ουσιαστικά. Αλλά να διευκρινίσω ότι μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο κόλλημα και όχι γενικά για παραδοξιές της γλώσσας, διγλωσσίες και τα ρέστα. Τα αγγλικά, για παράδειγμα, δεν έχουν κανένα φόβο ή πάθος να προφέρουν και να γράψουν τα αρχαία ονόματα με τον σύγχρονο τρόπο (εννοώ της δικής τους γλώσσας).
> 
> Μια ακόμη παρατήρηση, για τον τραμπαλισμό. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που κάποιες γλώσσες τα επιτρέπουν ή όχι, ανάλογα με το πώς δομήθηκαν. Σαφώς εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που τις δόμησαν, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, εκλαμβάνομαι το τραμπάλισμα ως ένα τεχνητό κόμπιασμα και όχι έναν λογικό περιορισμό της γλώσσας, βάσει δομής/μορφολογίας.




Επειδή δεν είμαι εκατό τοις εκατό σίγουρος αν κατάλαβα τη σκέψη σου, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω το εξής: Θα έγραφες ποτέ "Ο Βασίλης ο Μεγάλος" αντί για "Ο Βασίλειος ο Μέγας";


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2011)

Όχι, θα έλεγα όμως χωρίς πρόβλημα _ο μεγάλος Βασίλειος_. Αν δεν πω _Βασίλειος_, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να μην γίνει αντιληπτό σε ποιον αναφέρομαι, μιας και είναι συγκεκριμένο το πρόσωπο ενώ ο _μεγάλος Βασίλης_ μπορεί απλώς να είναι _Βασίλης ο πρεσβύτερος_ ή απλώς ευφημισμός. Όπως όμως θα διαπίστωνες και μόνος σου, ο κόσμος δεν έχει πρόβλημα να πει *άγιος Βασίλης*.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 1, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η περίπτωση του Μέγα Βασιλείου αφορά ήδη καθιερωμένη ονομασία, όπως π.χ. Κυανή Ακτή, Ερυθρός Σταυρός, μελανοχιτώνες, Βασίλειος Β' ο Βουλγαροκτόνος, Απόστολος Ιωάννης, κ.ο.κ., επομένως νομίζω ότι εκεί δεν υπάρχει και μεγάλο δίλημμα. Κτγμ, το δίλημμα εμφανίζεται κυρίως όταν *επικρατεί* η διπλή χρήση (Πλάτων/Πλάτωνας).


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, θα έλεγα όμως χωρίς πρόβλημα _ο μεγάλος Βασίλειος_.


Καλημέρα. Το θέμα δεν είναι όμως μόνο τι θα έλεγες εσύ χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά πώς θα διαβάσουν οι πολλοί αυτά που θα γράψεις ή κατά πόσο θα επέμβει ένας επιμελητής που θα παίζει το ρόλο του φίλτρου. Αν υπάρχει αυτό το φίλτρο, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο «μεγάλος Βασίλειος» δεν θα περάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2011)

Ούτε ο μεγάλος Αλέξαντρος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Το θέμα δεν είναι όμως μόνο τι θα έλεγες εσύ χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά πώς θα διαβάσουν οι πολλοί αυτά που θα γράψεις ή κατά πόσο θα επέμβει ένας επιμελητής που θα παίζει το ρόλο του φίλτρου. Αν υπάρχει αυτό το φίλτρο, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο «μεγάλος Βασίλειος» δεν θα περάσει.



Ναι, το αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό. Μη όντας του κλάδου, όμως, αναφέρομαι στο τι λέω εγώ, προσωπικά, σαν κοινός ομιλητής και -θέλω να πιστεύω- καλός χρήστης της γλώσσας.

Dr, το ταύ του Αλέξαντρου δεν μ' αρέσει γιατί βρίσκω ότι είναι πιο δυσκολοπρόφερτο από το δέλτα. Όμως ανέκαθεν μού φαινόταν φυσιολογικός ο _Μεγάλος Αλέξανδρος_.


----------

